# Labeling the Mezza Luna Red...



## jswordy (Jan 6, 2013)

Still sniffling around, but I labeled my germy wine today! 

Maybe sniffling as I labeled it will hold down demand and I'll actually get to keep more for myself.  Doubt it!

Here we go with labels still drying up, so disregard the odd wrinkle or bubble. It'll shrink out as they dry. The calf was the first born on the farm this fall, and not very old at the time of the picture...







My very first kit wine. One more to go, and I'll be back to doing it from scratch until the next big kit sale. Next up is bottling 60 Welch's Concord, about a month from now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Jim I like the idea of personalized labels with your calf. What did you use for adhesive?


----------



## jswordy (Jan 7, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Jim I like the idea of personalized labels with your calf. What did you use for adhesive?


 

I used milk. It's all I use. There were no labels in the kit.


----------

